# Introducing 3D tritium...



## jhanko (Jul 23, 2009)

Many nights I lie awake, thinking of innovative things to do with flashlights. Most of the time I wake up in the morning and realise it wasn't a good idea, or it won't work. Here's one that hit the jackpot. I've always loved tritium but always thought that there had to be a better way that just milling a slot and gluing it in, and there is. It's beautiful & fascinating. Almost hypnotic. You never get tired of looking at it. The machining is a pain in the ***, but worth it. The pics and video really don't give the full effect, as your eyes aren't forced to focus to different depths, but you'll get the general idea. Here it is!

Link to video.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:Thats Cool, is this something your going to offer.


----------



## Optik49 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW  Looks geat.


----------



## Illum (Jul 23, 2009)

I've thought about this before...aligning tritium around an pedestal, then take a reflector and drill out a hole comparable to the pedestal and mount it slightly below...if the reflector is a little lop-sided then you could have unique styles for each light modified


----------



## chipwillis (Jul 23, 2009)

That is cool.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 23, 2009)

Guys, I have had one of these for about a month now, with a second on the way!!

I would take pics, but it looks just like Jeff's, he is a WAY better photographer than I. 

I have had lots of Ti lights in my 5 year hobby of flashaholism. But Jeff's Ti ranks at the top of my list. The threads are silkier than silk its self. Bone dry, the threads still feel smooth. The light is thinner than most, so I always end up grabbing it, you dont know its there until you need it. Big plus IMO.

*The 14 vials of tritium are just too cool for school. * :thumbsup:

Jeff Hanko is not kidding when he said you can stare at it for hours, guilty as charged!!

I think this is one of the most innovative and creative designs that has come down the line in a while. 

There is only so much you can do with a cylindrical flashlight, but Jeff knocked it out of the park on this one!!! :rock:

This is absolutley worth every penny folks, if you can get your hands on one. Each light takes many many hours. :naughty:

But like all quality items, good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've ever wanted something so badly. :thinking: Nope, I haven't.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 23, 2009)

Impressive. :twothumbs

Is it still PD?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

That's one amazing idea!

:twothumbs


----------



## jhanko (Jul 23, 2009)

GLOCK18 said:


> :wow:Thats Cool, is this something your going to offer.



Yes, but on a limited, one at a time basis. I make these on a manual lathe/mill, so there will be no "run".



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I have had lots of Ti lights in my 5 year hobby of flashaholism. But Jeff's Ti ranks at the top of my list.



Thanks for the bump and kind words. You definitely know quality work when you see it. 



Zeruel said:


> Impressive. :twothumbs
> 
> Is it still PD?



Yes, it still operates exactly like a stock D10.


----------



## Th232 (Jul 23, 2009)

Way cool! Love the effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 23, 2009)

I want one in green! :twothumbs Just tell me how much.

But does it have to be a D10? Can you do the CR123 version? 
That would be so awesome.


----------



## ARA (Jul 24, 2009)

WoW thats really cool


----------



## orb (Jul 24, 2009)

:twothumbs Very Cool Jeff.


----------



## Nos (Jul 24, 2009)

:huh: woooooot, looks really nice

great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jul 24, 2009)

..WOW..... I thought I commented on this hours ago..huh.. must have been staring so much, my fingers missed the post button.


----------



## datiLED (Jul 24, 2009)

Stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## tebore (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks amazing.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very, very...did I mention VERY nice! 

THat must take you forever on the manual! Looks to be well worth it, though.


----------



## gollum (Jul 24, 2009)

very cool 

are you taking orders?
there will be a line up for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice work Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 24, 2009)

Will the 3D tritium go into production?


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn Jeff, you've out did yourself again! :bow::bow: I have to say this is the greatest little light that I own. It's my first venture into Ti and it may be my last. I'm just so happy with it.  Jeff you'll be happy to know that I just used your light to help out at serious car accident I witnessed :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237598


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely cool, I want one. But like the Sgt I would prefer the EX10 version.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jul 24, 2009)

Phenomenal work.

How do I do this with my McLux III PD? :devil:

- FITP


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 24, 2009)

The title of this thread just sucks you right in, and then you are hypnotized by this beautiful light.:twothumbs


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jul 24, 2009)

Awsome work:thumbsupdevil:... enough said...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just Brilliant.

:wave:


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 24, 2009)

Great job Jeff :twothumbs

Just curious, since you cure so many vials on each light, what do you use to cure the UV adhesive (Norland 61?) I assume you are using?


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 24, 2009)

straight sexy


----------



## dom (Jul 25, 2009)

Rocket ship!
Fantastic work.


----------



## Mike V (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 25, 2009)

awesome!:wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 26, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Definitely cool, I want one. But like the Sgt I would prefer the EX10 version.



I like the D10's, bc they can still run Li Ion's, and alkalines in a pinch!!! :twothumbs


----------



## sigfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got mine the other day and love it!
here are some more pics


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 26, 2009)

I suggest we now start calling Jeff "the Tritium Wizzard" :twothumbs


----------



## jhanko (Jul 26, 2009)

First of all, I want to thank all of you for the compliments & support. It honestly is the only thing that keeps me going. Believe it or not, taking into account the amount of time I put into these, plus buying the titanium, the D10's, the tritium(if Bart has kids, I think I'll be puting them through college), the Norland adhesive, silcone sheet for lens gaskets, relacing worn tooling, etc., I could probably make more money working at McDonalds. I do it because I love to make things, and to hear the reaction from someone who just received a light in the mail. I may be a terrible business man, but I sleep good at night. I'm looking into automating the machining, so these will be affordable for more people, and maybe I can make a buck.:thumbsup: This wiil probably be a few months down the road though.

Regading the EX10, I don't make them for the following reasons:
The wall thickness of the entire light is too thin for tritiun vials(the 3D piston is possible though). Because of the thin walls, the body can't have any contour. The necked down battery tube on the D10 offers a fantastic grip and works great with a cigar grip. It fits the hand so good, you never think about dropping it. I can't knurl titanium on my machine, so with the EX10, you would have to rely only on shallow grooves for grip. The odds on it slipping out of your hand are very good. I have a 123 light design in mind, but more on that later.

Sigfan, those are amazing pictures! The macro on that tailshot is unbelievable. Thanks for posting them.

One more thing, some of you may have noticed that the head on Sigfan's light has new style grooving to match the grooving on the body. This was PoliceScannerMan's idea, so if you don't like it, blame him...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 27, 2009)

OK so a D10 base it is then! Unless your CR123 version is around 2 months away, I can wait if so. Are green tritium vials an option? I really really like green.

I do like the new head grooving better than the old! So, how much are one of these?! I have money for you.
Are you selling these?


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2009)

sigfan said:


>



:lolsign: now fitting...a clip hinting radioactivity


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

Great idea, Jeff! 

I'll have to give it a try, but I want to see what it looks like when the reflective surface is curved, and maybe grooved, or dimpled.  :devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 29, 2009)

*YES!!!!*


*I am getting one! :twothumbs Care to guess the trit color? *
I was pleasantly surprised at the speed of manufacture and the low cost of $550. He was not kidding about the small profit margin. You don't even have to pay for your build up-front! This guy is impressive. Glad I am getting in the door now so to speak, in a year or so the waiting list for his work will be long and the prices will almost certainly go up. If you have the means you really should buy one now and not sit on the fence. Sell another light or 2 if you have to.


----------



## jchoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know... maybe I should be green with envy? :devil:

I prefer blue myself... but what I really want to know is if Jhanko ever finished his SICK looking M6 mod!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2009)

When *in* *doubt*, own both. I do.


----------



## csshih (Jul 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> *I am getting one! :twothumbs Care to guess the trit color? *



I am *greener *than the text you're using in envy, too!


----------



## supasizefries (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn, this is how it got started with my first JHanko Ti D10. I kept on reading about how great this piece really was. I couldn't take it anymore and had to buy one! They sell really fast too! I missed my chance a few times, until I finally got one. This is the currently the only EDC light I bother to put in my pocket. I do have a back up on my key chain though, but it's never used. :naughty:


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 31, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you Jeff for building the 3D Tritium.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 18, 2009)

I also sent my payment earlier today.  

Q4 5B goodness with loads of green trits and a nice subtle crenelation!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 19, 2009)

Would like to see a CR123 version as well!!!

Can anyone measure the length of these Ti-D10's? Does J build out the interior as well? And do these include a Ti piston?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 19, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Would like to see a CR123 version as well!!!
> 
> Can anyone measure the length of these Ti-D10's? Does J build out the interior as well? And do these include a Ti piston?



The only thing stock is the engine, lens, and reflector. Everything else is solid Ti, tritium, and Norland 61. :thumbsup:


----------



## ackbar (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it possible just to buy the piston? That looks like a wicked upgrade to my existing Ti D10.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 20, 2009)

ackbar said:


> Is it possible just to buy the piston? That looks like a wicked upgrade to my existing Ti D10.



The tail piece has to be milled out and buffed to a mirror shine, look at the pics. 

Although, I guess it may work, you wouldnt have the full effect.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Aug 21, 2009)

I received the 3D tritium D10 today (8-21-09). I am extremely impressed with quality of your work. Jeff you are the titanium tritium master. The flashlight is a beauty to behold. The 3D tritium effect is mesmerizing. Thank you Jeff for building this amazing flashlight.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 25, 2009)

After taking a bit longer to land on the doorstep than we both thought the light is here today! 

Sweet Jesus it is beautiful. I could not ever ask for better. :thumbsup: 
This is one worth bragging about owning, have no doubts about it. My other small lights would do well to start fearing a sell-off as I really feel it coming.

This lights Ti feels better than my other Ti lights somehow. More silky, sensual.
The 3D effect is quite striking in person! You can see the joy from many angles.
Q4 5B tint *perfection*. Really really really really really really *REALLY* worth any small drop in output you get from not going with an R2.
Bright green tritium all over the place that is expertly sealed under Norland and then machined smooth. I wonder if it will keep me awake tonight beaming at me?
The bezel end was made almost smooth as per my request to only need to tell if the light is on when placed bezel down so I could save my pockets from any abuse. This is a carry piece not a shelf/safe/nightstand queen! Why pay for something you are not going to get use out of? Like a massage without a happy ending! LOL!

J, when you make your next design Ti beauty loaded with a bunch of tritium you be sure to let me know! I'm off to beat this one up a bit. Wish I had some Eneloops, dang back-orders!


----------



## thesinmuffin (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey JHanko. If you ever make one in with light blue/green trit, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I am late in giving you praise here, but that was awesome - nice job dude :twothumbs


----------



## jhanko (Apr 2, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I know I am late in giving you praise here, but that was awesome - nice job dude :twothumbs



Thanks Will! That means alot to me...


----------



## gollum (Apr 3, 2010)

I was still hoping we might get a few more of these available

I know you are a custom maker for the love of it 
(like myself with my knifemaking)

so any chance of getting one J

if you feel like making one let me know 

paypal trigger at the ready 

or how about swaps







from my thread here Just finished Damascus beauty


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jeff I have seen a lot of light custom and production but your 3D D10 is the coolest looking light I have ever seen. If I could afford one I would ask for one but for now it will stay in my dreams.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 16, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Jeff I have seen a lot of light custom and production but your 3D D10 is the coolest looking light I have ever seen. If I could afford one I would ask for one but for now it will stay in my dreams.



I was about to post up the same sentiments, but you beat me to it. 

Jeff, I believe this is the *best* custom flashlight I have seen here on CPF past or present. Are you still making these fine creations?


----------



## jimtesla (Jun 3, 2011)

interested as well if your still around


----------



## compasillo (Jul 10, 2011)

No words to describe these works of art...

Just a pic


----------



## supersuby (Aug 14, 2011)

compasillo said:


> No words to describe these works of art...
> 
> Just a pic



They are all beautiful but i love that one in the middle


----------



## egrep (Aug 14, 2011)

The 3D pistons are absolutely mind boggling. I will get that done some day. whenever I see these I am provoked greatly. I mailed Jeff about this but haven't heard back. One day perhaps he will return his attention to this and we'll all be the better for it. Meantime, there really aren't words to describe these works of art. They are with a great collector however where they are well cared for and beloved. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 14, 2011)

The 3D tritium tail is something that you can easily lose a half an hour in on a quiet night. I love mine and have no intentions of parting with them anytime soon.

I hope Jeff gets his shop up and running soon, so that more awesome creations can be unleashed. I hope to one day own a JHanko LF2XT body for one of my few remaining stock LF2XTs, I already have the Steve Ku Ti trit tailcap for it whenever that day comes.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 14, 2011)

Incidentalist said:


> ...
> 
> I hope Jeff gets his shop up and running soon, so that more awesome creations can be unleashed. I hope to one day own a JHanko LF2XT body for one of my few remaining stock LF2XTs, I already have the Steve Ku Ti trit tailcap for it whenever that day comes.



I hope to get another one to fit the Steve's trit tailcap... 
Further more... I hope to get a LF2XT body & a JHanko's 3D trit tail for it.
(I'm dreaming, of course)


----------



## Chip (Jan 5, 2012)

Is JHanko still around, making these custom jobs anymore?


----------



## egrep (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, he exists. No, he's not doing flashlights any more. Some hope he will. Much like 'cargo cultists'. I too harbor hopes for his returning his attention to the objects of our affection. Unlikely IMO.


----------



## compasillo (Jan 6, 2012)

A little patience... He'll start making his new flashlights in a while.


----------



## Rob Robideau (Jan 7, 2012)

compasillo said:


> No words to describe these works of art...
> 
> Just a pic



Those are amazing!!!!!


----------

